# Les poissons d'avril



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

Un sujet pour lister les poissons de la journée


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

Google TiSP


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

BoutScout.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

WebKit Shutting Down


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Avril 2007)

*SARKOZY*
Pr&#233;sident !!!!


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Google TiSP



j'adore leur mode d'emploi 
http://www.google.com/tisp/install.html


----------



## clampin (1 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

Nouvelle loi : au 1er juillet 2007, il sera désormais interdit de fumer en voiture. C'est l'équivalent fumeur de la loi contre l'utilisation des GSM au volant. Une amende de 200 à 450 (pour les fumeurs de cigare) sera prévue. Les peines seront plus légères pour les conducteurs de cabriolets.


----------



## clampin (1 Avril 2007)

Sur RTL-Tvi (belgique), une taxe sur les barbecues car il rejettent du Co2.. donc en clair, en wallonie, on devra payer 20 euros par barbecue.

Des contr&#244;les a&#233;riens pour taxer, ainsi que la police qui contr&#244;lera.

http://www.rtl.be/article/71738.aspx?lg=1


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

Mozilla Foundation Sues Microsoft Over Tabbed Browsing


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Un sujet pour lister les poissons de la journée




A partir d'aujourd'hui, je serai gentil et respectueux de mon prochain et de ma prochaine... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *SARKOZY*
> Président !!!!



Mon Dupond!!!! Toi ici? :love: 
T'as vu comme on est bien là?
Quand on pense que ça ne va durer qu'une journée et que ça va fermer, ça me fend le coeur...


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Mozilla Foundation Sues Microsoft Over Tabbed Browsing



ie version NT (no tabs) excellent


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> j'adore leur mode d'emploi
> http://www.google.com/tisp/install.html



Naas!!! Sacré vieille branche! Ça me fait plaisir de te voir ici... :love: 



clampin a dit:


> Sur RTL-Tvi (belgique), une taxe sur les barbecues car il rejettent du Co2.. donc en clair, en wallonie, on devra payer 20 euros par barbecue.
> 
> Des contrôles aériens pour taxer, ainsi que la police qui contrôlera.
> 
> http://www.rtl.be/article/71738.aspx?lg=1



Clampin mon ami, je ne te cache pas que j'ai dévoré cet article avec une avidité non feinte...


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2007)

Forza solenzara 


ryanair
http://www.ryanair.com/site/EN/notices.php?notice=070401_aprilfools&pos=CDAY


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Avril 2007)

Et &#231;a c'est un poisson d'avril ? je pense mais bon :
http://mail.google.com/mail/help/paper/


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2007)

benh comment tu re&#231;ois une copie papier via un courriel electroniques ?  :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> benh comment tu reçois une copie papier via un courriel electroniques ?  :bebe: :bebe:


Naaaaaas, mon ami... Je crois que tu n'as pas lu avec suffisamment d'attention l'article en question. On y dit qu'on te livre la copie papier chez toi...


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> benh comment tu re&#231;ois une copie papier via un courriel electroniques ?  :bebe: :bebe:


Nan c'est sur la page "more" : il te livre dans un carton blanc avec &#233;crit Gmail dessus 

Mais c'est un poisson d'avril &#224; mon avis, mais comme on sait jamais j'ai pas voulu l'affirmer :rateau:


EDIT : Grilled by the corse


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2007)

ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re c'est la page de t&#233;moignage associ&#233;e avec:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Mais c'est un poisson d'avril à mon avis, mais comme on sait jamais j'ai pas voulu l'affirmer :rateau:
> 
> 
> EDIT : Grilled by the corse



Ami p4bl0, je vais de ce pas à la pharmacie de garde afin de te trouver un Tube de vasel biafine®, pour que tu puisses soigner cette brûlure que je t'ai bien malgré moi infligée... :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> A partir d'aujourd'hui, je serai gentil et respectueux de mon prochain et de ma prochaine... :love:



Vivement demain qu'on retrouve notre vrai PATOCHMAN


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2007)

Who's patoch gar&#231;on ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> Who's patoch garçon ?



The boy IYA©, Darling... :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> Who's patoch garçon ?





C'est MOI !!!!!!!

(enfin, aujourd'hui)

:love::love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Avril 2007)

Nous n'avons pas gagné au loto.


----------



## macaronique (1 Avril 2007)

> Gmail Paper is made out of 96% post-consumer organic soybean sputum



 

Je ne mange pas de poisson, alors voici un petit poisson en chocolat.







Mac4ever est un peu changé aujourd'hui.


----------



## Romuald (1 Avril 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> blabla



Pas assez gras, pas assez majuscule, pas assez italique  

  
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

Mac Pro


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> The boy IYA©, Darling... :love:



you are very beaucoup pretenchous


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> you are very beaucoup pretenchous



Profite... Demain, on est le 2...  :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Demain, on est le 2...  :love: :love:



*Ca veut dire que...*
ce sera Ségolène Royale le président ?

ou... Bayrou ?


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Avril 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Ca veut dire que...*
> ce sera S&#233;gol&#232;ne Royale le pr&#233;sident ?
> 
> ou... Bayrou ?


&#224; choisir entre ces deux l&#224; je prend S&#233;gol&#232;ne moi...

mais pourquoi le 2 ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

Vous savez&#8230; un fil n'a pas forc&#233;ment besoin qu'on l'aide pour qu'il devienne inepte. Celui-l&#224; n'&#233;chappe pas &#224; la r&#232;gle. Mais ?? Pourquoi vous donnez vous du mal pour para&#238;tre vous aussi ineptes ?

Je ne vous comprends pas toujours j'avoue.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

Perso j'aurais bien aimé que cette journée soit un vrai poisson d'avril ...

Allez dîtes moi que c'est une blague !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4222812 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vous comprends pas toujours j'avoue.


C'est un peu le problème, chaton. Il n'y a rien à comprendre. Il faut juste les prendre comme ils sont. Ou pas.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

&#199;,a c'est un vrai poisson d'avril&#8230;

Non ?



Merde


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2007)

http://www.dubrutal.com/
je n'arrive pas &#224; passer le boss de niveau


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4222857 a dit:
			
		

> Ç,a c'est un vrai poisson d'avril
> 
> Non ?
> 
> ...


Techniquement, le poisson d'avril c'est qu'il n'y a PAS d'obligation de les prendre comme ils sont. On peut se faire chier à les changer ou plus simplement les bannir.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> http://www.dubrutal.com/
> je n'arrive pas &#224; passer le boss de niveau


Et ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

Désolé.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

Je sais qu'on est proche de la fermeture mais si tu veux fermer avant l'heure pas de problèmes.


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est un peu le problème, chaton. Il n'y a rien à comprendre. Il faut juste les prendre comme ils sont. Ou pas.



Chaton, poisson, prendre ? :mouais:

Je vais ecrire à National géographic, c'est pas possible autrement... ils on certainement des trucs pour me renseigner


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Avril 2007)

j'ai vu "Doc Evil"... "Poisson d'avril"... je sentais la troisi&#232;me mi-temps avec l'histoire de la avonette alors je suis venu... ben rien 


d'apr&#232;s un modo dyslexique ou "dis lexique" bien connu, *il parr&#233; qu'il ai pa frais sont poisson   

*Moi je dis &#231;a je dis rien


----------

